# Hexarelin for bulk?



## Sam.Dee (Dec 11, 2014)

Been lookin at hexarelin pep just wondering iff anyones used it before and results thnks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2014)

To bulk? No. I seriously hope and doubt anyone would do that.  It would be a waste imo.


----------



## Sam.Dee (Dec 11, 2014)

No worries I only need advice mate


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2014)

Sam.Dee said:


> No worries I only need advice mate



and thats what he just gave u..atleast say thanks


----------



## Sam.Dee (Dec 11, 2014)

Dnt get stroppy and u might get a thanks  thats life pal


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2014)

Sam.Dee said:


> Dnt get stroppy and u might get a thanks  thats life pal



no pal mayb in the sticks where u live around here u treat members with respect or get the fuk out


----------



## Sam.Dee (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh dear oh dear power happy now


----------



## Sam.Dee (Dec 11, 2014)

This is boring


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 11, 2014)

I remember taking a picture of myself wearing my sisters tank top too.


----------



## Sam.Dee (Dec 11, 2014)

Its a vest mate


----------



## Sam.Dee (Dec 11, 2014)

Im english not yank


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 11, 2014)

Sam.Dee said:


> Its a vest mate



Aww come on man put your other selfie back up.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2014)

well mate u are a first class fuknut


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't get it... hex won't put mass on you. What's the problem here?


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't get it... hex won't put mass on you. What's the problem here?



problem is he wont be happy until what he wants is said.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2014)

Good call alpha.

Run the hex. Good idea. You will get swole and all your dreams will come true.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Dec 11, 2014)

As much as I hate to agree with Bundy you only have 12 posts this is our home and we treat each other with respect and POB gave you some good advise to the question you asked bc obviously you didn't know the answer or you wouldn't of asked so you could at least show some sort of respect with a thank you or ok great instead of being a douchebag and Bundy wouldn't of said anything !! (Oh shit it's Bundy so yes he would of said something anyways) lol hugs


----------



## goodfella (Dec 11, 2014)

Redrum1327 said:


> As much as I hate to agree with Bundy you only have 12 posts this is our home and we treat each other with respect and POB gave you some good advise to the question you asked bc obviously you didn't know the answer or you wouldn't of asked so you could at least show some sort of respect with a thank you or ok great instead of being a douchebag and Bundy wouldn't of said anything !! (Oh shit it's Bundy so yes he would of said something anyways) lol hugs



Sup Redrum  Hope all is well, haven't seen you in years, last from maybe bop.


----------



## FOOZER1973 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hex works if you get a legit product, dont care what anyone on here says.  I used for 12 weeks and gained almost 20lbs of mass, most of it lean


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2019)

FOOZER1973 said:


> Hex works if you get a legit product, dont care what anyone on here says.  I used for 12 weeks and gained almost 20lbs of mass, most of it lean



Not because of the hex. Regardless I am sorry you don't care what anyone here says, cause it is a message board after all


----------



## Joehatt093 (Apr 16, 2019)

FOOZER1973 said:


> Hex works if you get a legit product, dont care what anyone on here says.  I used for 12 weeks and gained almost 20lbs of mass, most of it lean



Account created an hour ago. Are you the OP lol


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 16, 2019)

This thread is 5 years old ... I miss see Alpha and Goodfella ... good bros...


----------



## 956Vette (Apr 17, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> To bulk? No. I seriously hope and doubt anyone would do that.  It would be a waste imo.


Hexarelin was a rare (super-potent solo) ghrp experience to enjoy once upon a time. Would not recommend it to anybody. Remain interest in GHRP-2 and ipamorelin (+ghrh/sermorelin) peptide blends (because kids suck up that hgh slush fund some months fml) & thymosin beta 4 (TB-500).


----------



## FOOZER1973 (Apr 29, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not because of the hex. Regardless I am sorry you don't care what anyone here says, cause it is a message board after all



its a figure of speech................and yes because of HEX as that is all i was taking


----------

